# Favorite Wintertime Destinations



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

Our group is looking for some ideas of places to go during the cold months. What are some of your favorite RV destinations for this time of year?


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

We are in Grant, FL which is on the east coast between Melbourne and Sebastian. We are across hwy 1 from the Indian River Lagoon. There are several RV parks in this area.


----------

